# Is She Pure???



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, my GSD mackenzie is the offspring of a pure white GSD ''Ringo" and a normal sable GSD "molly", both dogs have pedigrees or so I was told. Mackenzie turned out to be a sable GSD but is unlike any German shephard that I have ever seen. She was born with a dark face and face markings but that soon turned into just sable and she has almost no facial markings except around the eyes. The rest of her is a typical german shephard except for the very tip of her tail which ended up with a tiny white tip. She has the body characteristics of a GSD and is about 60 pounds at nine months which is the size of her mother. I was just wondering if this kind of thing is normal or if I should get her DNA tested for something that got mixed in there


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you have any other pictures of your baby??


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

These are just a few


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im no expert, but something about her just doesn't look right (for a GSD that is) However her looks may mature as she ages. Also my GSD has unique markings. I wouldn't waste money getting the DNA testing done because at the end of the day she's your dog and you will love her regardless.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not sure, but whether or not she is a purebred GSD...she is a very pretty girl!  Cute face!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

yea i love her regardless and she is literally the smartest dog ive ever met thank ya'll. I dont think that i would buy a dna test because i dont plan on breeding her for anyone. I honestly thought that maybe it was because her dad was all white and maybe that was why she is lighter sable than usual


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She definitely looks mixed to me.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

White is a masking gene, it essentially "covers" the regular markings of the shepherd. It does NOT make the resulting offspring lighter.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

hmm..thats good to know about the white gene, ive always suspected that she is mixed but it doesnt really matter to me she is the best puppy


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Hard to say, her eyes and face kinda look huskyish to me, either way she is a cute puppy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's cute no matter what. Definitely dont waste your money on a DNA test. They're not accurate anyway.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Whether she is mixed or not she's very cute. She looks very happy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is pure cuteness!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cute girl, but she's a mix.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

SO adorable!! she looks JUST like my Snickers (in my avatar). Snickers is a Shepherd mix-we think she has lab in her though people that don't know shepherds can't tell. She doesn't have black markings and her hind quarters are built like a labs. Now that she is entering into 7years she definitely looks more like a lab. she is so kind and sweet and loving and smart! <3


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She looks like a mix to me, but she's your baby and if you love her who cares if she's mixed or PB?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Her coloring is gorgeous! Very pretty girl. Stosh's best friend is a pure gsd, a black male and he has the same slim face and head. He was neutered at a very young age so he's got that long lanky slim look.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Well folks, with a little prodding at the couple
I got her from i found out that mackenzie is definitely mixed seeing as the other pups from the litter dont look anything like shepherds and I actually got the only one that most resembled a GSD. So her real dad could possibly be a labrador that lives in the neighboring yard.
haha but it just goes to show you that the dog picks the owner and no matter what her breed, shes my baby  


In hindsight, the next time i get a GSD i will go to a legitimate breeder lol


----------

